# Reliability Centered Maintenance - RCM



## salt (14 أغسطس 2009)

Reliability Centered Maintenance (RCM)
هى مفهوم لتطوير مخطط الصيانة مستند على موثوقية المكونات المختلفة للمنظومة وكذلك المنتج وبتطبيق الصيانة الوقائية يمكن ان تنخفض تكلفة الصيانة والمنتج والنظام 
ولتطبيق هذا النظام يتطلب معرفة شاملة بالوثوقية وقابلية الصيانة والمكونات المهمة فى النظام

وللمشاركة اتقدم اليكم بهذا الملف يعطيك اكثر توضيح والملف منقول من محاضرت دورة تدريبية فى جمهورية مصر للدكتور اسلام هلالى جامعة الفيوم وهذة للامانة 


http://rapidshare.com/files/267417939/RCM.ppt.html


----------



## صناعي1 (15 أغسطس 2009)

سلمت يداك، و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس متفائل (18 أغسطس 2009)

thank u ,but the program does not works with me


----------



## مهندس متفائل (18 أغسطس 2009)

Reliability centred maintenance
الصيانة المركزية على الاعتمادية
هي عملية منهجيه للمحافظة على النظام ووظيفة اختيار وتطبيق الصيانة الوقائية الفعالة المهام. 
بيد انه يختلف عن معظم النهج السائد حاليا من خلال التركيز على الوظيفة وليس المعدات. 
وهو مفهوم ينطبق على جزيئات كبيرة ومعقدة مثل نظم طائرات الركاب الكبيرة والمصانع الكيميائية، ومصافي النفط ومحطات توليد الكهرباء. 
نشأت في أواخر الستينات وأوائل السبعينات مع بداية التعقيد المتزايد للنظم كأنظمة الطيران وبالتالي زيادة حجم الصيانة الوقائية المهمة) . 
المبادئ التي تحدد وتميز اعضاءه هي : 
•	التركيز و الحفاظ على نظام الوظيفة ؛ 
•	تحديد طرق محددة لتحديد عدم فقدان الوظيفة او قصور وظيفي ؛ 
•	تحديد الاولويات لاهمية هذا الفشل ، لأن ليس كل الوظائف الفنية او الفشل متساويه 
•	تحديد وتطبيق فعال للمهام المسببة الفشل. (يعني ان المهمة منع او تخفيف وقوع الفشل.). 
هذه المبادئ يتم تنفيذها في سبع مراحل : 
1. اهداف الصيانة فيما يتعلق بمعايير الاداء المنشود. 
2. قصور وظيفي (لتلبية المعايير المطلوبة للاداءوتحديدها). 
3. الفشل (التي هي في حدود المعقول ، ان تتسبب في خسارة كل وظيفة) يتم تحديدها. 
4. اثار فشل (وصف ماذا سيحدث اذا فشل اي من وسائط تحدث) موثقه. 
5. عواقب الفشل لتحديد مدى أهمية الفشل. (الاليه لا تعترف باهميه عواقب الفشل بل يصنف هؤلاء الى اربع مجموعات : فشل خفي ؛ السلامة والبيئة ؛ التشغيليه وغير التشغيليه). 
6. المهام الوظيفيه الاخفاقات ، الفشل تحليلها لتحديد الفرص المتاحة لتحسين الاداء 
7. المهام الوقاءيه. 



المعايير الأساسية للوظائف والأداء : 
هناك حاجتين يجب عملهما قبل إمكانية تطبيق الصيانة الموثوقية المركزية:
1-	تحديد ما يود المستخدميين عملة 
2-	التاكد من وجدوى عمل مايود المستخدميين البدء بة 

ينقسم ما يتوقع المستخدمين من المكائن ان تقوم بة الى قسميين : 
1-	وظائف اساسية : تتعلق بالوظائف المطلوبة من المعدات ان تفعلة 
2-	وظائف ثانوية : تتعلق بمطابقتها لمواصفات الامن والسلامة والاقتصاد وسلامة البيئة .

الاعطال الوظيفية :
قبل تطبيق أي تنظيم لتعطيل الادوات نحن بحاجة الى معرفة ماهي الاعطال التى ممكن ان تحدث ؟
وتقوم عمليات الصيانية الموثوقية المركزية لعمل ذلك من خلال مستويين : 
المستوى الاول : تحديد ماهي الظروف التى ادت الى العطل .
المستوى الثانية : تحديد ماهي الاحداث التى تسببت بالعطل .
في عالم الصيانة الموثوقية المركزية تعرف حالات الاعطال ب الاعطال الوظيفية بسبب انها تحدث عندما لاتستطيع أي معدة ان توفر الوظيفة الاساسية لاداء المهمة التي يحتاجها المستخدم . 
خاصية الاعطال : 
وهو حدوث العطل في نفس الاجهزة او اجهزة متشابهة ومعظم حالات الاعطال تكون اما بضعف عام او اجهاد وايضا لانغفل الاخطاء البشرية ( في حالات الصيانة والتشغيل )
وايضا من الضروري معرفة سبب كل عطل في معلومات وقائية للتاكد من ان الوقت لايضيع سدا بل العكس محاولة لمعرفة الاسباب وتفاديها مستقبلا .
تاثير الاعطال : 
شرح ماذا حدث عندما حصل العطل وهذا الشرح يجب ان يتضمن كل المعلومات المطلوبة لدعم التقييم المتواصل للاعطال .
الاثار المترتبة على الاعطال :
تصنف الى اربع مجموعات :
1-	اثار لاعطال غير ظاهرة 
2-	اثار مترتبة على السلامة البيئية 
3-	اثار مترتبة على التشغيل 
4-	اثار مترتبة في عدم تشغيلها لان تكاليف اصلاحها باهظة 
مهام وقائية :
وهي تعمل قبل حدوث الاعطال للوقاية من حدوث العطل 
افعال افتراضية : 
وهذة تتعامل مع العطل وتشمل : 
1-	البحث عن أي اعطال غير ظاهرة 
2-	اعادة التصميم وتحديث النظام 
3-	عدم عمل صيانة مجدولة او أي وقاية حيث يتم السماح بحدوث العطل ومن ثم اصلاحة .

فوائد تطبيق الصيانة المركزية الموثوقية :
1-	حماية عظمى للسلامة والبيئة 
2-	تطور لاداء التشغيل " المخرجات – جودة الانتاج – رضاء العميل " 
3-	توفير عظيم في تكاليف الصيانة 
4-	زيادة الموثوقية والوجودية للبنود الباهظة 
5-	توفر معلومات متكاملة عن الصيانة 
6-	فريق عمل افضل .

المصدر : الهندسة الصناعية .. نشرة دوريه تصدر عن شعبة الهندسه الصناعية بالهئيه السعوديه للمهندسين


----------



## صناعي1 (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة مهندس متفائل


----------



## mnci (19 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يوفقك اخى ويسهل الحال
.....................


----------



## starmoooon (20 أغسطس 2009)

سلمت يداك، و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكري سليمان (1 سبتمبر 2009)

كلام مختصر ونظيف ومنظم .... ولي ما اسأل هل من المفترض الاجباري ان يلم المهندس الملم بهذا الموضوع بالتعرف عن محركات التكلفة بالصيانة ام لا ؟ وكيف ... انا اتابع هذه الموضوع ولك يدخل كثيراً في الــ management والمحاسبة احياناً كجزء ضروري ولذلك يريد الاجتهاد منا والبحث فهل لك في اجابة السؤال؟ 
شكراً


----------



## EletEng (23 يوليو 2010)

*المفهوم العام لل rcm*

يتألف مفهوم RCM من اربعة عناصر اساسية :-

- PM predictive Maintenance الصيانة الوقائية ( الصيانة الروتينية ).
- PdM Predictive Maintenance الصيانة الاحترازية ( الاستباقية).
- CrM Corrective Maintenance الصيانة التصحيحية ( بعد حدوث الخلل)
- CM Condition Monitoring مراقبة التشغيل .

وقد قمت باستنتاج Model مختصر يبين العلاقة المشتركة للعناصر الاربعة السابقة :-









حيث نرى ان تحديد وقت ونوع PdM يعتمد بشكل رئيسي على CM .

كما ان هناك جوانب اخرى مكملة للعناصر الاساسية وهي :

- RCA Root Cause Analysis تحليل السبب الجوهري للعطل . 
- FMEA Failure Mode & Effect Analysis تحليل انواع الاعطال وأثر كل منها . 

وبشكل عام فان RCM تنفذ بمساعدة برامج متخصصة CMMS central maint. managment system والتي تقوم بدورها بوضع الخطط الاستراتيجية العامة للصيانة


----------



## gana ahmed (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.هاني الزبيدي (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكر جميع الاخوه على المشاركات واتمنى ان اجد حل لسؤالي لديكم وهو assumption of waitng (فرضيات نضرية الاصطفاف او الانتظار)


----------



## احلا ملاك (17 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## الفاتح مطر (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر عبدالواحد (24 فبراير 2015)

كيف اعمل جدول صيانة سنوية لمعمل اسفلت 
ارجوا اﻻجابة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 فبراير 2015)




----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 فبراير 2015)

أخي الكريم ياسر عبد الواحد:

على الرابط التالي تجد أهم الروابط بالملتقي عن موضوع الصيانة بإذن ستجد بعض التفاصيل عن إعداد خطة الصيانة السنوية ، بصفة عامة يجب عليك الآتي:


تحديد المعدات بالمصنع وإطلاع على كتبيات التشغيل والصيانة والتي يجب أن تتضمن برنامج الصيانة الوقائية ،ومنها يمكنك إعداد جدول الصيانة 
عدد فنيي الصيانة وتخصصاتهم اللازمة لتنفيذ الصيانة.
توفر قطع الغيار بالمخازن وكذلك الزيوت والشحوم المطلوبة.
التكلفة اللازمة لإجراء الصيانة.
التنسيق مع القائمين على تشغيل المصنع بخصوص الايقافات اللازمة لإجراء صيانة المعدات.


----------



## حسنى النجار (8 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

